# Who is attending this year?



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

It would be great to know who from Bee Source is planning to attend EAS this year - so reply and give us the details if you are!

Andrew Dewey, Short Course Level II and Conference


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter T. Kelley will be there and bringing orders.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Maxant will be there in the vendor area :thumbsup:


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We'd love to get to a few sessions. There are some great ones. However, we are usually busy in the vendor area . . . but, we may have to put up our "gone fishin'" sign for an hour or two . . .


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

I will be at the confrence starting weds. Hope to see you there.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great show, and a perfect location! :applause:


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Fantastic Conference!!

Looking forward to seeing you all again in Boone, NC!

I'll have my swarm box for the 2010 Auction!
-E.


----------

